# Unable to Disconnect from Dataone.



## krdevilal (Sep 7, 2005)

hai buddy,

i got dataone broadband yesterday.i connected the modem to pc thru usb & configured. the connection is ok but there is no option to disconnect. i tried "Disable network" but its showing that some protocols aint plug and play so u cant do this.and when i clicked "safely remove your hardware" its also showing same error.What to do guys please help me.


----------



## sunnydiv (Sep 8, 2005)

wow man, this should be a nightmare for ye, 

at least its not time based, and only data based

i hope someone gives u a tips soon


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 8, 2005)

you can do this

switch off your modem...u will be disconnected 

automatically


----------



## Charley (Sep 8, 2005)

krdevilal said:
			
		

> hai buddy,
> 
> i got dataone broadband yesterday.i connected the modem to pc thru usb & configured. the connection is ok but there is no option to disconnect. i tried "Disable network" but its showing that some protocols aint plug and play so u cant do this.and when i clicked "safely remove your hardware" its also showing same error.What to do guys please help me.



There isnt an option to disconnect. 

Why wud u want to do so, if u cud simply switch off the modem when not in use and switchback on when u wanna use.


----------



## cyrux (Sep 8, 2005)

tell me how do u connect,...isnt there a pppoe dialer u use.If not go to the modem interface apge and disconenct


----------



## The Incredible (Sep 8, 2005)

how to switch on n off?


----------



## Charley (Sep 8, 2005)

The Incredible said:
			
		

> how to switch on n off?




*Smiles*.......

Hmm, there is a small knob behind the modem along with the cables/wires attached to the modem. Just push it down to switch off and up to switch on

Hope it helps......


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 8, 2005)

hey hey


> how to switch on n off?


even the dialup modem has the same technique
just turn off the knob at the back of the modem

OR                                                       OR

just pull out the power plug...


----------



## anubhav_har (Sep 8, 2005)

plug out the usb from the comp... u get disconnected or take out the adaptor...


----------



## krdevilal (Sep 9, 2005)

yeah...but if i switch off the modem or plug out the USB the system gets hanged and to add more troubles now my land phone isnt working  What to do now ???


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 9, 2005)

then the problem with your drivers coz if after automatic discconet your OS doesnt diesonnect or closes the port then the problem is with the drivers also

get your drivers reinsatlled


----------



## Charley (Sep 9, 2005)

krdevilal said:
			
		

> yeah...but if i switch off the modem or plug out the USB the system gets hanged and to add more troubles now my land phone isnt working  What to do now ???


]


M8, didnt u ask the tel exchange ppl to install it for u?

Bfore its too late , call up the 1600 424 1600 number and ask for help.


----------



## D1G1TiZed (Sep 9, 2005)

I use the Ethernet Option .. if USB gives problems leave it and use the Ethernet Option .. only with the Ethernet Option u use the pppoe dialer .. u need the dialer if u use the modem they provide .. i got a Dlink modem and it aint need any dialers .. i switch on my pc and viola, i am connected to the internet


----------



## Charley (Sep 9, 2005)

D1G1TiZed said:
			
		

> u need the dialer if u use the modem they provide ..



Third party softwares r not recommended. The modem has an inbuilt program to set up the Internet settings i.e if u take it from BSNL.


----------



## The Incredible (Sep 9, 2005)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> hey hey
> 
> 
> > how to switch on n off?
> ...



BTW did u mnt that every dial-up modem have a knob or only those provided by bsnl have knobs.

if its true then do u know whether D-link 56kbps modems have da knob or not.


----------



## godsownman (Sep 9, 2005)

*Ethernet*

Why dont you connect it through the Ethernet card then you shall not face any such problems and you can safely pull out the adaptor when you finish your work.


----------



## krdevilal (Sep 9, 2005)

But i think the USB is much faster compared to Ethernet nah? and now i am able to execute "safely remove your hardware" option to remove the modem.Any another option ?


----------



## godsownman (Sep 9, 2005)

I was told by the fellow who setup my connection that the Ethernet method is faster and USB takes up more time and makes connection slower. 

I searched on How stuff works and found out that though there are advantage of connecting it to a USB port, if there are other devices connected it can slow down your connection speed .

They recommend connecting it to a Ethernet card .

I quote them below 





			
				How Stuff Works said:
			
		

> If you have read How USB Ports Work, then you know that a USB port has a maximum data rate of 12 megabits per second (Mbps). However, of that available bandwidth, an individual USB device can use only up to 6 Mbps. And if you have several devices attached to the USB ports and they pump lots of data, this competition may further lower the data rate.
> 
> An Ethernet card, on the other hand, connects directly to the computer's bus. Ethernet cards come in two flavors: one that accepts 10 Mbps, and another that accepts 100 Mbps.
> 
> If you are on a cable modem late at night with no one else sharing the line (see How Cable Modems Work for a discussion on sharing), the cable modem can run at data rates faster than 10 Mbps. In normal circumstances, however, a few megabits per second is far more likely. Taking this into account, you could install a 100-Mbps Ethernet card if you want the best possible peak performance. Also, an Ethernet card is likely to be more consistent, since it is dedicated to network traffic (as opposed to a USB connection, which may handle traffic from a number of devices). One difference is the ease of installation. To install an Ethernet card, you have to open the computer casing, while the USB option takes 5 seconds to plug it in.



Source :*computer.howstuffworks.com/question667.htm


----------



## D1G1TiZed (Sep 10, 2005)

connecting and configuring in ethernet is easier i feel


----------



## The Incredible (Sep 15, 2005)

wats ethernet?


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi The Incredible , 



> if its true then do u know whether D-link 56kbps modems have da knob or not.



well i have the d-link 56 kbps modem and it has the knob at the back



> wats ethernet?


Ethernet is the most widely-installed local area network technology. Specified in a standard, IEEE 802.3, Ethernet was originally developed by Xerox and then developed further by Xerox, DEC, and Intel. An Ethernet LAN typically uses coaxial cable or special grades of twisted pair wires. The most commonly installed Ethernet systems are called 10BASE-T and provide transmission speeds up to 10 Mbps. Devices are connected to the cable and compete for access using a Carrier Sense Multiple Access with Collision Detection (CSMA/CD) protocol.
www.virtualaccess.com/Products/glossary.htm

Ethernet is the most widely installed local area network technology. The most commonly installed Ethernet systems are called 10BASE-T, providing transmission speeds up to 10 Mbps. Fast Ethernet LANs, 100BASE-T, provide transmission speeds up to 100 Mbps.
www.stallion.com/html/support/glossary.html


----------



## The Incredible (Sep 15, 2005)

expertu bhaiya

kya mera modem bhi ethernet wala hai?

kya ehthernet bhi pci slot mein lag jayega?


----------



## godsownman (Sep 15, 2005)

Ethernet is a card the Netwok interface card or the LAN card which is connected in the motherboard. 

These cards are used to connect 2 computers to form a network or they are also used to connect to the Broadband internet.


----------

